# Youngest person to "do" their age?



## Tony Fisher (Jul 13, 2015)

I am sure I am not the first person to think of this but I am curious to know what the record is to do your age on a 3x3x3. Meaning, for example if a 11 year old had a personal best (single) of 11 seconds he would have done his age. Decimal places and days could also be used if their were two 11 year olds doing 11 seconds. So does anyone know the youngest?


----------



## (X) (Jul 13, 2015)

I think I did 17 in 2009/2010

Obviously not the youngest


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 13, 2015)

I was just thinking abut this, but with being globally sub your age, I bet it's Lucas Etter for that.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

I did a ton of 16's today, but that's not A). my fastest and B). _the_ fastest


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 13, 2015)

13 at 13. I think Tom Visaya Neville has done 8 at 8, but he has definitely done 9 at 9.


----------



## nalralz (Jul 13, 2015)

I do sub-10's every once in a while and that is my fastest. I'm 14 though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2015)

11 at 11 for me 
8 at 12? lol

Edit:
Wait this just gave me an idea: Figure out your exact age in years to 2 decimals (age). Your PB to two decimals is pb. Multiply pb by age (to two decimals). My score is:
12.51 * 8.51 = *106.46*
What is your score? Lowest score is best.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 13, 2015)

*Youngest person to &quot;do&quot; their age?*

I had sub 25 at 25. I think I started cubing too old for this game =(


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Youngest person to &quot;do&quot; their age?*

My PB is 9.16 and I'm 9


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2015)

I think it was 15 at 15.


JustinTimeCuber said:


> Wait this just gave me an idea: Figure out your exact age in years to 2 decimals (age). Your PB to two decimals is pb. Multiply pb by age (to two decimals).
> What is your score? Lowest score is best.


107.2


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 13, 2015)

I had 14 at 14.


I'm 23 now ... :/


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a 13 when i was 13. so thats lets just say 13.54 x 13.54 = 183.06

edit: but if i do current age and current pb i get 14.41 x 6.00 = 86.5


----------



## cashis (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I had 13 at 13, and maybe a 12 at 12.
Edit; lol nvm i can't count
7 at 15?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Wait this just gave me an idea: Figure out your exact age in years to 2 decimals (age). Your PB to two decimals is pb. Multiply pb by age (to two decimals). My score is:
> 12.51 * 8.51 = *106.46*
> What is your score? Lowest score is best.


So you get a better score just for being younger...?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 13, 2015)

13.96x7.39=103.16


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 13, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> So you get a better score just for being younger...?



that is the point of the thread m8...to see who is the youngest best.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> that is the point of the thread m8...to see who is the youngest best.


OP asked who had "done their age" - which implies that 9 at age 9 would get a better score than 10 at age 8. Not that I agree... just sayin'.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm 14 and my global average is basically exactly 14



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Wait this just gave me an idea: Figure out your exact age in years to 2 decimals (age). Your PB to two decimals is pb. Multiply pb by age (to two decimals). My score is:
> 12.51 * 8.51 = *106.46*
> What is your score? Lowest score is best.



14.88 * 8.48 = 126.18

I think my 5BLD score would be pretty difficult to beat (69.83 with the 5BLD time in minutes)


----------



## cashis (Jul 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I think my 5BLD score would be pretty difficult to beat (69.83 with the 5BLD time in minutes)



uh, yeah.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 14, 2015)

I did 13 at 13, now I have 11 at 14


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2015)

Average would be more interesting. There was a 9-year-old in China with a sub-10 avg12, I think.

My nonlucky 3x3x3 single PB is less than a third of my age, and my lucky 3x3x3 single PB is less than a quarter


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 14, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> OP asked who had "done their age" - which implies that 9 at age 9 would get a better score than 10 at age 8. Not that I agree... just sayin'.


True but both are interesting. Mine would be 29 - 29 and probably 435.


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 14, 2015)

I did 16 when I am 15, not nearly as good as 9 at 9.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 14, 2015)

14 at 14


----------



## tx789 (Jul 14, 2015)

I average 17 and I'm 17. But in a month that'll change when I turn 18.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 14, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Average would be more interesting. There was a 9-year-old in China with a sub-10 avg12, I think.
> 
> My nonlucky 3x3x3 single PB is less than a third of my age, and my lucky 3x3x3 single PB is less than a quarter



That'd be interesting. The inverse. Who has the best AgeB ratio.

I'm 31.83 years old, and my PB is 11.11, so my ratio is: *2.86*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 11 at 11 for me
> 8 at 12? lol
> 
> Edit:
> ...



I like this concept  we should make a thread for it and make rankings. 
my bday is on 27/02 that was 137 days ago, 365/100*137= 37.53 and I am 14 so age ~ 14.38* 5.17 ( my PB) is 74.34 :


----------



## Aussie (Jul 14, 2015)

I've done 12 at 12.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm 12 and I broke my best PB today, 12.63.

Soooo... thats pretty young, but not the youngest.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm 12 and my PB is 8.39.
12.6 x 8.39 = 105.71 I hope I can get sub 100 soon.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

16.05 x 8.35 = 134.0175 lol

I think I had a 13.24 in May '14 but I'm not certain. Let me see my score anyway.
13.24 x 14.85 = 196.614
jeez


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Who has the best AgeB ratio.


2.78. Is lower better or worse?

E: I think higher is better actually since then you're faster... so you beat me.


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> That'd be interesting. The inverse. Who has the best AgeB ratio.
> 
> I'm 31.83 years old, and my PB is 11.11, so my ratio is: *2.86*



Awesome. A way for the oldies to score highly and we don't need to get faster for our scores to improve.

43 / 13.16 = 3.27


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

14/6=2.3 noooo


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol, my age is 12.34. My PB is 19.00... so if it's age*PB...
12.34 * 19.00 = 234.46.
Lower score is better (I think), so I am FAILING.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 14, 2015)

I have 10 days to lower my PB in the hope that I can get a lower score... but for now

13.97 * 9.64=134.67


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Average would be more interesting. There was a 9-year-old in China with a sub-10 avg12, I think.
> 
> My nonlucky 3x3x3 single PB is less than a third of my age, and my lucky 3x3x3 single PB is less than a quarter



I will almost certainly average 12 at 12, I average 13 now and have 6 months left


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 14, 2015)

I had the same idea that Tony had yesterday (that is, I had the idea yesterday ).


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I'll average 16 at 16, I have around 5 months to go!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I have 10 days to lower my PB in the hope that I can get a lower score... but for now
> 
> 13.97 * 9.64=134.67



Dude you were born 2 days after me.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 14, 2015)

14.8/4.48 = 3.3 or (14.8)(4.48) = 66.3


----------



## G2013 (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I did an 11 being 11 and one or more 12s being 12, definitely I did some 13s being 13, and I do 14s all the time... and I am 14

PS: I started cubing being 7 xD It's been more than the half of my life cubing, lol


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 14, 2015)

I think it's probably 13 at 13 for me.


----------



## JamesDanko (Jul 14, 2015)

12 at 12 for me.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 14, 2015)

11 at 14 for avg.
7.23 at 14 for pb


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 11 at 14 for avg.
> 7.23 at 14 for pb



Goal: Be better than that when I'm 14.



Spoiler



_Because starting out younger is the biggest accomplishment ever... lol_


----------



## Iggy (Jul 14, 2015)

10.6 at 17. I think I was once 14 at 14 though


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

why is everyone's best 14 at 14???


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> why is everyone's best 14 at 14???



not me I'm an 11ish person


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2015)

I estimate 16.5*4.20 = 69
what a coincidence


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm 14, my best PB is 5.65, so 14.52x5.65=82.038


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 15, 2015)

15 at 15! (Well, I did 14 ao5 at 14 before my birthday and 14 ao5 at 15 on my birthday...)


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Youngest person to &quot;do&quot; their age?*

Was 9 years old and had a 9.16 PB but my birthday was like 4 days ago so now I'm ten. But anyway when I got my PB
9.99*9.16=91.50


----------



## BOSSCUBER666 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm 11 years old 11 x 8.25= 90.75 haha mj you lose!


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

When I was 7 I was sub 20.


----------



## thelunarbros (Sep 12, 2015)

Chan Hong Lik's official PB is 8.76

He is 7

8.76 x 7 = 61.32 t.t


----------



## United Thought (Sep 12, 2015)

haha, I am so bad at this:

8.32*15 = 124.8


----------



## nalralz (Sep 12, 2015)

I was 15 when I got 7.51 which would be 112.65


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 12, 2015)

My number would be 732.27

#old


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 12, 2015)

11x6.315=69.465

I am now 12x6.051=72.612


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 12, 2015)

Reprobate said:


> My number would be 732.27
> 
> #old



c 1092

#old & #slow


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 13, 2015)

15 at 15


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

ooh yay new PB
well den
7.65 * 12.68 = 97.00 (96.998)
and global average (approximated to 12.8)
12.8 * 12.68 = 162.30 (162.297)


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 13, 2015)

I had 10 at 11. Pretty good if you ask me.

(I only average sub-20)


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 17, 2015)

BOSSCUBER666 said:


> I'm 11 years old 11 x 8.25= 90.75 haha mj you lose!



You forgot decimals and 10.01 x 8.14 = 81.48


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 17, 2015)

I got a 14.97 PB the other day and I'm almost 15 [emoji14]

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro (Sep 17, 2015)

I got my PB of 7.30 at age 24.84, so my result is a horrible 181.33.


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

13.43*13=174.59


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 17, 2015)

I am old compared to half the people posting on this thread. 

17.91 * 4.74 = 80.89


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I am old compared to half the people posting on this thread.
> 
> 17.91 * 4.74 = 80.89



yeah but your PB is sub 5


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 27, 2015)

10.03 x 7.49 = 75.12. Am I like the youngest in this thread?


----------



## illius (Sep 27, 2015)

MJCuber8595 said:


> 10.03 x 7.49 = 75.12. Am I like the youngest in this thread?



The winner: Feliks Zemdegs.

19.77 x 3.52 = 69.52

Actually, I think that Chan Hong Lik would win, but only by a few points!


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 27, 2015)

illius said:


> The winner: Feliks Zemdegs.
> 
> 19.77 x 3.52 = 69.52
> 
> Actually, I think that Chan Hong Lik would win, but only by a few points!



Ummmm Kennan Lejeune got a 69 also lol


----------



## illius (Sep 27, 2015)

The loser: Hideaki Tomoyori - 43.65 x 82.5 = 3,601.125


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 27, 2015)

15.09*4.96=74.85
Not bad.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 27, 2015)

I have actually done 12 at 12 now. 
12.54*12.82 = 160.72


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have 8.50 at 11 but I don't remember exactly when at 11 so let's say 11.50.

8.50x11.50=97.75

Yay sub 100!


----------

